# Creating my own Hangtags, all done with my Epson!



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

So as some of you may have read the thread about heat pressing onto different materials other than tshirts (i.e. burlap, canvas, etc)...well I did a test in that thread using JPSS and canvas material as well as burlap. See the results here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t60040.html

After doing that, I thought to myself, it would be cool if I could just print DIRECTLY onto my canvas material, esp. since I haven't purchased a plotter/cutter yet, so the polymer really shows thru on the material 

Well I gave it a try, and I think it looks awesome, this is using canvas material, specifically duck cloth, and my Epson 1400, OEM inks. I'm really happy with the results...I plan to use this method for my hangtags, let me know what you think


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

So you just ran it though your printer canvas and all no transfer paper


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

...won't that wash out?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

It looks great.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

So this one got my attention, just had to try it...
I experimented on three different fabrics: Light cotton woven, white cotton t shirt and burlap with an Epson C88+. 

First I cut a piece of fabric to fit a piece of card stock









Then ironed it and sprayed the card stock with ez tak and attached the fabric









The light cotton went through great but the t shirt fabric caught on the edges









I cured this by ironing the fabric to the card stock with the ez tak so that it was really flat and stuck well. 
Then even the burlap went through ok, the print head did drag on the leading edge a little but not bad for a very thick fabric.
Here are some after pictures. 

These pics were taken after washing with bleach. I only tried black and washed immediately after printing and heat setting. It seems most of the color stayed, the light cotton (orange) faded a little, maybe it would hold better if it was on the fabric longer than a few minutes before washing  Impatient...

l I used regular photo setting on the printer. I only had a very coarse burlap on hand I'm sure a tighter weave burlap would work better and look more like Tasha's hang tag.





















I also tried on a piece of my nylon flag fabric, didn't work at all! Simply ran all over and did not soak in.









I don't know yet what I will use this for but I thought it was really cool


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

aditudegear said:


> First I cut a piece of fabric to fit a piece of card stock
> 
> Then ironed it and sprayed the card stock with ez tak and attached the fabric


If you use freezer paper it should go through the printer easier and, also, you won't have to use an adhesive to attach your fabric.
Just iron your fabric onto the shiny side of the freezer paper and it will stick just enough but will be easy to remove.
I've not printed on fabric this way but recently read about doing this using freezer paper for a backing.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks I will have to get some freezer paper and try it!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

TshirtGuru said:


> ...won't that wash out?


Hang tags aren't washed, so it's not really a big concern.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Pigment ink should hold help they are water proof.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

on the tests above I used Ink Jet Carts Ultra II pigment inks in refillable carts. They are definitely waterproof and hold up to bleach well.

But good point Lewis... I don't think anybody will wash their hang tags... who knows someone may find another use for this info.  (just love that grin makes me smile!)


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> So you just ran it though your printer canvas and all no transfer paper


Yep, just ran it thru the printer directly, of course trim the edges as neatly as possible, cut to your desired width, and print. There is an option to spray glue a sheet of printer paper to the back, but I didn't do this, and it worked just fine.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey Cathy, 
Those look great! Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> ...won't that wash out?


I agree, hangtags aren't typically washed so it wouldn't be a concern...you can definitely run them thru a printer that uses pigment ink, if you were concerned about the washability....


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I depends on how your printer feeds. I tried several pieces of fabric without backing and they just will not feed in the c-88.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> If you use freezer paper it should go through the printer easier and, also, you won't have to use an adhesive to attach your fabric.
> Just iron your fabric onto the shiny side of the freezer paper and it will stick just enough but will be easy to remove.
> I've not printed on fabric this way but recently read about doing this using freezer paper for a backing.


Wow that's an awesome idea....I thought about the standard printer paper, but not freezer paper, thanks for the input!


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

aditudegear said:


> I depends on how your printer feeds. I tried several pieces of fabric without backing and they just will not feed in the c-88.


Oh really? I have a 1400 and a C120, haven't tried the C120 yet, but for those that have the C88's that's definitely good info! Thanks, Cathy


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Oops, i mistakingly thought they were neck labels.

But if you are printing on canvas type material, isn't there a risk of damaging your print heads?


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> Oops, i mistakingly thought they were neck labels.
> 
> But if you are printing on canvas type material, isn't there a risk of damaging your print heads?


Hi Henry,
I can only base my opinion off of my experimentation and testing with this, and I have not had any issues with the print heads, Now grant it, I have only tested the duck cloth (canvas), as the texture isn't too coarse, and it's not too thick. I wouldn't recommend this for fabrics such as burlap, or the more coarse, thicker materials of course. But I am definitely not the printer expert here, maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd also be concerned with anything that had a lot of lint. But I'm not really a printhead guy either. You could get information from the DTG printers though, as they're pretty much the printhead experts  This is basically a lo-fi form of the same thing.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I tried onto regular canvas material onetime and it smeared. But you do know that they sell pretreated canvas for inkjets, right? Not sure how the costs compare.


----------



## 49434 (Jul 1, 2008)

Where can you get sheets of canvas material like that? Also, I am new to the t-shirt business, I am also wondering if anyone knows where you can get thin cardboard type material to run through a printer? I have tags with the care instuctions that I pin on the shirts, and it is a very thin cardboard. Almost like what they use to seperate things in a box when shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

UpNorthOutfitter said:


> Where can you get sheets of canvas material like that? Also, I am new to the t-shirt business, I am also wondering if anyone knows where you can get thin cardboard type material to run through a printer? I have tags with the care instuctions that I pin on the shirts, and it is a very thin cardboard. Almost like what they use to seperate things in a box when shipping.
> 
> Thanks!


The coated canvas?

Are you talking about a heavy cardstock paper?


----------



## 49434 (Jul 1, 2008)

I was asking where you can buy sheets of canvas to run through the printer, like the other member did to make tags. 

Also, where to buy a heavy card stock type, that looks like cardboard.


----------



## Tazzeepa (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great and now thats another thing I have to add to my list of things to try.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. I used to print direct onto fabric using my old Epson 3000 printer. If you use the freezer paper correctly, it will feed through perfectly every time. Quilters have been using this method with inkjet printers, for many years now.

You can also run artists canvas through an inkjet printer, but due due its shiny surface in can be a real pain in the butt to get it to feed through squarely. One effective remedy is to lay two lines of 1" masking tape lengthways on the back of the canvas, ensuring that you fold over the leading edge very slightly, so it doesn't unravel onto the feed rollers.

Many pigment inks will go through wash cycles ok, with only the very slightest of fading. Common sense dictates to wash them separately first time through the machine though.


----------

